# In loving memory of Miffy...



## mummybunny (Mar 25, 2007)

Those of you who read the Infirmary board will know that we lost Miffy last Thursday.

She had gradually been losing the sight in her right eye to a cataract,and over a number of days last week her eye had started bulging. Miffywent in for surgery to remove the eye, but an abcess was discoveredbehind the eye, and we had to let her go.

This memorial is for our baby girl, who was such a character and afighter, as those who kept up with her story last summer will know.

Miffy came to us as an 8 month old with the biggest white feet, that wecalled her 'spoons'. Fudge, our first boy, fell instantly in love withher (we also lost Fudge to an eye abcess in 2002). We were lucky torescue Miffy's 2nd husband, Munchkin, a tiny brown NetherlandDwarf- who also fell instantly in love with her and doted onher at all times, it was a match made in heaven. We lost Munchkin togut problems at the end of December 2006. Miffy found love for a thirdtime with Merlin, her third husband, who now misses her greatly.

Miffy was the boss of her house, and of her boys, but they didn't mindat all! She was trully a princess. She became very ill last summerafter losing a great deal of weight, and was treated for respiratoryproblems, liver problems and the weight loss, she ended up in intensivecare at one point and we thought we were going to lose her then but shefought and pulled through.

Despite us giving her various meds, nebulising her her 3 times a dayand feeding her lots of critical care mix to up her weight, Miffy nevergrumbled and gradually she returned to full health - a little fighter.She did seem older after this battle though and liked to sleep more.

We are trully honored to have been her mummy and daddy, and can't yet believe she is gone.

We buried Miffy next to Fudge and Munchkin in the beautiful petcemetery we chose which is in a beautiful valley. She will be runningand binkying free with her boys, and no doubt bossing them about again!!

We love you Miffy and miss you with all our hearts. We miss your fluffyhair, your bop bop nose, your big soft feet and the way you held on toyour bowls with your hands when you ate. We miss you coming into thebathroom to visit when we had a bath, and how you pifted out your nosewhen you were content. I miss giving you kisses and cuddles, and yougot those a lot.

God bless baby girl, until we see you again. Kiss Fudge and Munchkin for us too.

love always, mummybunny, daddybunny and Merlin


----------



## mummybunny (Mar 25, 2007)

Our girl...


----------



## naturestee (Mar 25, 2007)

Farewell, Miffy. You were a wonderfulgirl and such a fighter! You got through so much, you weretruly an inspiration.

ink iris:


----------



## mummybunny (Mar 25, 2007)

Little red riding Miffy...


----------



## mummybunny (Mar 25, 2007)

Miffy cuddling Merlin


----------



## mummybunny (Mar 25, 2007)

Beautiful girl...


----------



## Michaela (Mar 25, 2007)

:tears2:I am so sorry, Miffy sure was a beauty.

Binky free at the Bridge beautiful Miffy:rainbow:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry, I'm just seeing this now.

Bye Miffy. What a fighter you were.:rainbow:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Mar 25, 2007)

She was a beautiful girl, and I'm sure she'srunning free and binkying free at the bridge!....We're so sorry foryour loss....prayers for you and Merlin:rainbow::bigtears:ray:


----------



## pamnock (Mar 25, 2007)

I am so very, very sorry to hear that you losther. She had been on my mind and I was wondering how thingshad gone with her. I'll keep you in my thoughts during thisdifficult time.

Pam


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She was gorgeous.

Peg


----------



## HoneyPot (Mar 26, 2007)

Nose rubs to Merlin. You guys are inmy thoughts today. Take care of yourself. Miffy wasa sweetheart and will be missed.

_____
Nadia


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 26, 2007)

Oh mummybunny, I am just so sorry aboutMiffy. She was such a character, and she went through so muchand still fought on. I know you will miss her terribly, but she knewhow much you loved her, and you gave her a wonderful life.

Rest easy, beautiful girl, and binky free with Fudge and Munchkin.

Give Merlin a nose rub from me

Jan


----------



## Haley (Mar 26, 2007)

Oh dear, I am so sorry for the loss of sweetMiffy. She was such a fighter and went through so much. I know howawful these abscesses can be. 







Rest in Peace gorgeous girl. ray::bunnyangel:ray:

PS. Give Merlin lots of kisses from me. Would it help to get him a stuffed animal to cuddle? Poor dear.


----------



## jordiwes (Mar 26, 2007)

Awww, she reminds me of my Wesley. 

My heart goes out to you and Merlin.

ray:


----------

